# Apple Glanz



## elgo (29. Januar 2002)

Servus hab mir mal die GlanzThreads durchgesehen aber irgendwie nichts gescheites gefunden.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich sowas machen kannn. Diese Glanzflächen?


Gruß elgo


----------



## Christoph (29. Januar 2002)

*bite*

den effekt kannst du anwenden 

oder
den 
der sieht aber am besten aus==>
derda


----------



## Parax (29. Januar 2002)

Aber wie bei allen Tuts ist das ein Ergebnis reiner Handarbeit, genau wie die Buttons.

Einfacher ist es sicherlich, es zu rendern , aber damit mache ich mich hier sicherlich unbeliebt. :]


----------



## SirNeo (30. Januar 2002)

Das mit der Handarbeit läßt sich nun mal nicht vermeiden wenn man etwas machen möchte, das etwas außergewöhnlich aussieht.


----------



## Christoph (30. Januar 2002)

do hod sirneo recht! einfach nur rendern is ja fad. das verfehlt ja den Sinn vom GFXen


----------



## flip (30. Januar 2002)

was dir evtl. noch weiterhelfen kann, ist das hier:
http://gurus.onlinedesignschool.com/intermediate/glass-buttons/real_glass_buttons.shtml
das ist für mich ein sehr gutes geniales tut. wenn du das mal durcharbeitest und das prinzip verstanden hast, kannst du auch einen guten glanz hinbekommen.
flip


----------



## gremmlin (30. Januar 2002)

na dann..
*linksammlungindiesemthreadausbau*
http://www.eyeball-design.com/fxzone/tutorial.htm


----------

